# Best all-in-one budget sharpening system Worksharp 3000 or Something else?



## nogeel (Jun 22, 2015)

I realize that sharpening philosophies are like religion, but I am going to ask this anyways.

I am look for a decent all in one sharpening set up for now. With several shop expenses. My preference would be stones and a grinder. But grinder (at least $100), Waterstones $150 (or combostone set) Diamond Plate for Flattening another $150.

It seems like the Work sharp 3000 could be a compromise ($189) plus eventually the wide blade sharpener ($55). plus cost of sandpaper replacements over time (which makes me nervous). But low mess

Any thoughts on cost for fast efficient to keep chisels, plane irons, and lathe tools razor sharp?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

HTH


----------



## gmc (Jun 30, 2012)

I love my WS3000 but it can't sharpen everything. How ever if you build stumpynubbs ws3000 attachment it comes close. It also shows you how to build the.disk and use rubbing compounds which get you out of buying expensive sandpaper for it.


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

I've got a worksharp and it'll do almost everything I need. If you do get one, just get the wide blade attachment out of the gate. I almost exclusively use it to sharpen instead of the underside with the see through disks.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Any diamond plate is flat enough to flatten waterstones. I bought a 4×10" coarse diamond, and flatten my two other waterstones with that. Works great. $99 for it vs much more for their flattening plate. Add a combo 1k/8k stone for another $80 or so, and you've got all the stones you need.

I added a Grizzly tormek clone just recently, as reshaping the blades on stones and sandpaper takes too dang long. And my high speed grinder works just a little too fast. If you buy the grizzly, plan to buy the tormek square edge jig. The Grizzly one with the machine is useless.


----------



## nogeel (Jun 22, 2015)

Those of you who made Stumpy's gig are you using the polishing compound and MDF discs?


----------



## MattLinPA (Oct 18, 2015)

I've got the Grizzly version of the Tormek T7/T8 waterstone/strop wheels. It works great, but I did have to purchase a few additional accessories for it. I've got the Tormek wheel dressing stone (Changes the 220 wheel to ~1000 and back to 220) the Tormek Truing tool, and the grizzly Accessory kit. I was lucky enough to get the grinder at a 25% off on a sale. With all the options this is outside of your price range, but it works great and is much cheaper than the Tormak option. (Which is outstanding!) The big differences are the wheel speed - the Tormek is 90RPM, the Grizzly is 110RPM, the micro adjuster that isn't on the Grizzly which makes setting angles easy and the quality of the angle setting guide that is provided by Tormek vs Grizzly which is a piece of plastic.

Grinder - http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Wet-Grinder-Kit-Anniversary-Edition/T10010ANV?utm_campaign=zPage
Accessory kit - http://www.grizzly.com/products/Accessory-Kit-1-for-T10010/T10023?utm_campaign=zPage
Tormak Truing tool - http://www.tormek.com/en/accessories/tt50/index.php (Grizzly does not make one)
Tormek Dressing Stone - http://www.tormek.com/en/accessories/sp650/index.php (There is a cheaper Grizzly option.)


----------



## Dick_Cheney (Sep 29, 2016)

Tormek, is for suckers more so Worksharp, Be a man, get youself a set of stones, diamond is the least messy, and start sharpening. And please send those expensive sharpening guides to a trash can. I never messed a blade sharpening by hand but once I used a guide I took off more on one side. Took some time to fix.
It takes 2 or 3 minutes to sharpen a plane iron or a chisel. I am scratching my head what is the purpose of $600 stone with a motor. If you own a sharpening business then it might be a different story.


----------



## MustacheMike (Sep 6, 2012)

I sent Stumpy a email about this thread and your questions about our jig.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

The Worksharp is an excellent machine for the price. The only real downside is the cost of their sandpaper and honing films. But you can use 6" disc sander paper from places like harbor freight for the course grits (when you are flattening a back or repairing a bevel) and polishing compounds for the honing. I use 1/2" MDF discs instead of their more expensive glass wheels. The polishing compound goes right on the disc and works really well. And if you build some sort of platform around the machine, you can use an inexpensive plane angle jig to sharpen wide plane irons.


----------



## nogeel (Jun 22, 2015)

MDF is flat enough that there isn't any issues with sharpening?

BTW, I love your show (and finish making the videos for the book  )


----------

